# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] τροφή για παραδείσια με τροφή για κοκατίλ

## tarirs

μου εμεινε 2 κουτια τροφη σφραγισμενη για παραδεισια,εδινα τετοια τροφη για 6 χρονια,στο ζεμπρακι μου....την ανταλλασω με τροφη για κοκατιλ...ειναι μαρκας pet natura

----------

